# Best foods for small min pin??



## mdtech (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new here and need some advice. I have a 2yr old Miniature Pinscher who is very small (about 5lbs) and a pretty picky eater. Currently she is on Royal Canin, but I have read some bad reviews on that brand and would like to switch. Can anyone reccomend something for this breed in particular.

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

mdtech said:


> Hi all, I'm new here and need some advice. I have a 2yr old Miniature Pinscher who is very small (about 5lbs) and a pretty picky eater. Currently she is on Royal Canin, but I have read some bad reviews on that brand and would like to switch. Can anyone reccomend something for this breed in particular.
> 
> Thanks
> Matt


Hi there and welcome. There's great kibble feeds out there that are better than Royal Canin. Here's a few grain-free feeds that I like...

Orijen
Acana
Evo
Taste of the Wild
Horizon Legacy
Wellness Core


----------



## mdtech (Dec 11, 2009)

Great thanks. I did alot of research and ordered Inovo (small breed) and not the Evo version because like Orijen it has something like 42% protein and I cant see that being good for a small dogs liver or their bowels either.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

mdtech said:


> Great thanks. I did alot of research and ordered Inovo (small breed) and not the Evo version because like Orijen it has something like 42% protein and I cant see that being good for a small dogs liver or their bowels either.


It's not grain-free, but still a great feed. Let us know how she does on it...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

It's the quality of protein that does the damage, not the percentage. Since those foods have mostly meat-based proteins, they're fine and appropriate for your carnivore min-pin. If you're really worried about it though, Wellness Core is grain-free and a lower protein content, as is the regular Wellness small breed formula.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

mdtech said:


> because like Orijen it has something like 42% protein and I cant see that being good for a small dogs liver or their bowels either.


I have a very good friend who got a minpin puppy a year ago. Since he wouldn't feed raw I got him to feed his pup EVO and he has done great on it. Like rannmiller said, it's the low quality protien found in many kibbles that causes the problems, not the volume of protein. The protein found in EVO is almost all animal protein (the good stuff).


----------



## LoveMyMinPin (Jun 5, 2010)

My min pin is about 6lbs and 3 years old. He has been on Orijen for about two years and does great on it. I tried evo once and he got the runs from it. I mix the fish with the chicken Orijen and it seems to give it a perfect balance. I also add salmon oil at each feeding and it has helped thicken his coat very well. I recommend Orijen very highly and know it works well for (my) min pin.


----------

